# Metallica - performs at The Fillmore in San Francisco 09.12.2011 (24x)



## Mandalorianer (14 Dez. 2011)

*Metallica performs during day three of the band's 30th Anniversary shows at The Fillmore in San Francisco*

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​*

Thx Elder
*


----------



## jelomirah (14 Dez. 2011)

:thx: für die bilder


----------

